# Dash Cams



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

How are police allowed to use dash cams to record audio and video of stops? Do the anti-recording laws in Mass provide an exception for LE?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You tell them they are being recorded. If they don't want to be recorded you could tell them to STFU.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-99.htm


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/272-99.htm


So, where is the exception? I only see an exception for monitoring organized crime, and even that's with a warrant.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Video itself is fine; audio is where the problem lies.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

read it again, stay above the warrant talk.

Video audio all the same for cops.

Video OK for peeps, audio not OK....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Why don't you listen to what I said. It's no problem with audio as long as you tell them they are recorded when you approach them. Jeez.


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

j809 said:


> Why don't you listen to what I said. It's no problem with audio as long as you tell them they are recorded when you approach them. Jeez.


So if I tell you that I don't want to be recorded, do you shut it off? Or tell me to STFU... or do you do both?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He turns it off, says stfu, then turns it back on...


It shall not be a violation of this section—
c. for investigative and law enforcement officers of the United States of America to violate the provisions of this section if acting pursuant to authority of the laws of the United States and within the scope of their authority.

Does chapter 90 allow them to stop you? Yes...then when they do they can record you because they are are exempt as the stop is within the scope of their authority and any recording would be pursuant there to.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I was assisting a few troopers from the 3D team a couple months ago and the guy they had stopped found out his violations had been recorded. He got all in an uproar about privacy and "rights" that he is entitled. This is not an attack at you newsnut (I think you just posed the question for general knowledge); but why is it people get all angry about being recorded (by the police)? Don't they realize that is for the safety of _all_ individuals.. the camera doesn't hide anything. I have complete trust in officers (of course) but if I was pulled over on a dusty road with no one in sight, I would be happy that the events to come would be recorded..

Just some observations.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

dash cams are EVIL. we had them at Pro supposedly for our own protection but the f**(Y#ing things went off whenever we hit a damn pothole... and then would record whatever you were saying and doing.

...i got called into the supervisors office a few times due to those stupid things


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Dash cam's are not evil. They protect both parties to the stop. Don't fuck up in front of the camera or on mic and you won't have to worry.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

newsnut said:


> How are police allowed to use dash cams to record audio and video of stops? Do the anti-recording laws in Mass provide an exception for LE?


The exception is called "Officer Safety."
The same exception that allows an undercover officer to go any where with a body wire.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It would seem that laws in Massachusetts are different than other parts of the country. Out here in the west, not only can we video / audio tape people, we can also secretely audio tape them with a pocket tape recorder. In fact, many of our officers (myself included) carry a small pocket tape recorder and record any stop that appears to be going sideways.

To top it off, we don't have to tell anyone that they're being recorded. According to federal law (which apparently doesn't apply in Mass), there is no expectation of privacy when dealing with the police because police are public figures. 

Some of our guys even hide small tape recorders in their patrol cars to tape conversations between suspects in an attempt to obtain incriminating conversations. Works great in court, believe me.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

You can ask to stop being recorded and tell you NO. I already advised you that you are being recorded, same as you calling 911 at the PD and are recorded. As logn as I tell you I am good to go. We sat down with DA a few years back when we got a few of these. you don't like being recorded, then just STFU and stay there while the V is being issued.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Dash cam's are not evil. They protect both parties to the stop. Don't fuck up in front of the camera or on mic and you won't have to worry.


where i worked they were solely used to spy on the driver and tech. audio and video. They would active at random sometimes. you'd be sitting there having a conversation and eating your lunch, vehicle parked and suddenly it'd be recording you and whatever you were talking to your partner about.

i understand the benefit of them.... where i was they were only used as big brother while we were on the road so they could give you grief for cursing or whatever while talking to your partner not on a call

audio and video recording. you weren't ok with it? you didn't work there anymore. one of the many forced things.

trust me, if you were on one of those trucks? you'd get the lack of benefit that they had and realize they were solely used to screw with us.


----------

